# Codes P0014, P0017, P0299



## Dhunter-22 (Jul 13, 2021)

Dhunter-22 said:


> A few weeks ago my vacuum pump went out and these codes popped up. After I replaced the pump and checked the camshaft for damage (which there was none), I cleared the codes and they popped right back up. So I tried searching online for possible solutions and tried some of them. I changes the VVT Solenoid B, Camshaft position sensor, changed the oil, and changed the Crankshaft position sensor. However, the codes are still popping up. So does anyone have any suggestions as to what to check?


it is a 2016 Cruze L sedan 1.4L turbo


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I can't say for sure what the problem is but it sounds like you've got something going on inside the engine, maybe a cracked piston or a valve issue, but based on the stories I've heard of the earlier Cruzes I feel you may have a cracked piston


----------



## Wisenooty (7 mo ago)

Dhunter-22 said:


> A few weeks ago my vacuum pump went out and these codes popped up. After I replaced the pump and checked the camshaft for damage (which there was none), I cleared the codes and they popped right back up. So I tried searching online for possible solutions and tried some of them. I changes the VVT Solenoid B, Camshaft position sensor, changed the oil, and changed the Crankshaft position sensor. However, the codes are still popping up. So does anyone have any suggestions as to what to check?


Hi, 

Did you ever find out your problem?

Thanks,


----------



## Irv (7 mo ago)

Dhunter-22 said:


> A few weeks ago my vacuum pump went out and these codes popped up. After I replaced the pump and checked the camshaft for damage (which there was none), I cleared the codes and they popped right back up. So I tried searching online for possible solutions and tried some of them. I changes the VVT Solenoid B, Camshaft position sensor, changed the oil, and changed the Crankshaft position sensor. However, the codes are still popping up. So does anyone have any suggestions as to what to check?i have 2018 chevy cruz vacuum pump failed,pieces from pump broke and hit relucter on end of cam,this relucter reads the sensor


----------



## Irv (7 mo ago)

When pump failed the broke pieces hit the reluctor on end of cam,reluctor reads the cam sensor, its pressed on you can move it back to line up with ingraving on cam lobe,chevy recommends changing complete cam.i lined mine back up fixed codes p0014,p0017


----------



## Wisenooty (7 mo ago)

I kinda figured that. Were you able to line it up by just removing the valve cover? How did you turn it back in position?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Irv (7 mo ago)

Wisenooty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you ever find out your problem?
> 
> Thanks,





Wisenooty said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you ever find out your problem?
> 
> Thanks,


When pump failed the broke pieces hit the reluctor and moved it its on the end of cam,reluctor reads cam sensor its pressed on so you can line it back up,lined it back up on mine and fixed codes p0014,p0017,reduced engine power


----------



## Irv (7 mo ago)

Irv said:


> When pump failed the broke pieces hit the reluctor and moved it its on the end of cam,reluctor reads cam sensor its pressed on so you can line it back up,lined it back up on mine and fixed codes p0014,p0017,reduced engine power


----------



## Irv (7 mo ago)

Wisenooty said:


> I kinda figured that. Were you able to line it up by just removing the valve cover? How did you turn it back in position?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Yes i sent two pic of different ways to line up,i barely taped on it with small hammer wasn't that far off. Becareful don't go hit it to hard,


----------



## Wisenooty (7 mo ago)

Irv said:


> Yes i sent two pic of different ways to line up,i barely taped on it with small hammer wasn't that far off. Becareful don't go hit it to hard,


Got it! So just remove the valve cover correct and I'll be able to see everything?


----------

